

Visualization of tweets during the first 2014 World Cup match - chestnut-tree
http://cartodb.com/v/worldcup/brazil-croatia/#/5/44.292/6.240/0

======
chestnut-tree
It's worth zooming in to see the detail. For example, zoomed out, the whole of
Europe looks like it's a buzz of tweeting activity during the Brazil vs
Croatia match. However, once you zoom in, the picture is quite different. The
UK seems to be the busiest. Germany is relatively quiet and France has a
concentrated cluster of tweets emanating from Paris.

